# Outdoor Kitchen Sink Clogs--Ob 312Bh



## Btshudy (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi-

We have camped three times with our new 312BH. 2 out of 3 times our outdoor camper kitchen sink clogs. We do not put anything down the drains other than liquids.
Anybody have any ideas?

Thanks in advance! 
-Beth


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Was your black tank full, or almost full? Apparently that outdoor sink drains into the black and not the gray tank(s).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd take the trap out and make sure there isn't something int there. These drains are very basics, so there shouldn't be a reason it clogs up on you.


----------



## Btshudy (Feb 27, 2011)

All tanks were drained yesterday to try to clear the clog. My husband snaked and plunged the drain today once we were home. All clear now and drain is back to working. Odd. Will continue to watch. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I haven't had any problems with mine


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Is it not draining at all, or is it slow to drain? If it is slow to drain then it needs a vent line, if it does not have a vent it will drain very slowly.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have never looked at mine, i didnt know it had a drain. Only opened it up on the pdi


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

danny285 said:


> I have never looked at mine, i didnt know it had a drain. Only opened it up on the pdi


You don't have a drain in yours.

Only the FULL outside kitchen in the 312BHS has the draining sink.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

The only time mine didn't drain was when the black tank was full. We use that sink sparingly as it DOES drain into the black tank.


----------



## Btshudy (Feb 27, 2011)

Up State NY Camper said:


> The only time mine didn't drain was when the black tank was full. We use that sink sparingly as it DOES drain into the black tank.


Just noticed we tow with the same vehicle---a Sequoia....it has pulled great! Have you had any issues?


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Btshudy said:


> The only time mine didn't drain was when the black tank was full. We use that sink sparingly as it DOES drain into the black tank.


Just noticed we tow with the same vehicle---a Sequoia....it has pulled great! Have you had any issues?
[/quote]

No issues what so ever. My wife insisted on 3 rows of seats so I looked for the most towing capacity I could find in a half ton and Toyota has it. I love the torque with the 4.3 axle, but not the gas milage.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Up State NY Camper said:


> The only time mine didn't drain was when the black tank was full. We use that sink sparingly as it DOES drain into the black tank.


Just noticed we tow with the same vehicle---a Sequoia....it has pulled great! Have you had any issues?
[/quote]

No issues what so ever. My wife insisted on 3 rows of seats so I looked for the most towing capacity I could find in a half ton and Toyota has it. I love the torque with the 4.3 axle, but not the gas milage.








[/quote]

Just curious...what is your listed towing capacity for the Toyota Sequoia?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The only time mine didn't drain was when the black tank was full. We use that sink sparingly as it DOES drain into the black tank.


Just noticed we tow with the same vehicle---a Sequoia....it has pulled great! Have you had any issues?
[/quote]

No issues what so ever. My wife insisted on 3 rows of seats so I looked for the most towing capacity I could find in a half ton and Toyota has it. I love the torque with the 4.3 axle, but not the gas milage.








[/quote]

Just curious...what is your listed towing capacity for the Toyota Sequoia?
[/quote]

The 2011 Seqouia's are only rated at 7300/7100 the older models 2009 and the like were rated at 9500/9300 towing capacity..........


----------



## Btshudy (Feb 27, 2011)

The 2011 model year was tested to the J2807 testing procedures. Toyota was one of the first manufacturers to test to this standard. Not many of the other manufacturers are testing to this standard. The 2010 model year was rated for 10,000#s pre-J2807. We have the 2011 model and the truck is the same as the 2010. No engine or mechanical changes were done to the vehicle.

Here is a brief, but not thorough or exhaustive, description of some of the J2807 testing procedures:

1) A vehicle must be able to pull a trailer of a designated weight (and shape) up a Davis Dam simulation at a minimum speed of 40 mph in ambient temperatures of 101 degrees with the maximum air conditioning turned on at the full fan setting. The run must be done several times, and there must be and no overheating, no puking and no trouble codes.

2) All trailers must adhere to the same specifications as set forth by the J2807 procedures. They must be boxed with a flat face of a specified height and width.

3) On a level road, the vehicle and trailer combination must be able to accelerate from zero to 30 mph in less than 12 seconds, zero to 60 mph in 30 seconds, and run 40-60 mph in less than 18 seconds.

4) A vehicle and trailer must be able to launch a minimum distance of 16 feet from a stop up a 12-percent grade five times in five minutes, measured both in Drive and Reverse.

5) A vehicle and trailer combination must be able to stay in control and in its original lane when panic stopping from 80 mph. In those cases where the combination cannot attain that speed, the vehicle's upper limit will suffice.

6) The vehicle and trailer combination must be able to perform the necessary low-speed turning circle test with the minimum of understeer or trailer push.

7) For trailers weighing less than 3,000 pounds, the vehicle must be able to stop the combination (without trailer brakes) in 35 feet or less. If the trailer is more than 3,000 pounds, the distance is 80 feet.

8) The parking brake on the towing vehicle must be able to hold the trailer (without trailer brakes) pointed up and down a 12-percent grade.


----------



## dhughl (Aug 16, 2011)

Btshudy said:


> Hi-
> 
> We have camped three times with our new 312BH. 2 out of 3 times our outdoor camper kitchen sink clogs. We do not put anything down the drains other than liquids.
> Anybody have any ideas?
> ...


We were told by the Camper World service tech that the outdoor sink does not work at all because it's clogged. Any ideas would be helpful. No water.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

dhughl said:


> Hi-
> 
> We have camped three times with our new 312BH. 2 out of 3 times our outdoor camper kitchen sink clogs. We do not put anything down the drains other than liquids.
> Anybody have any ideas?
> ...


We were told by the Camper World service tech that the outdoor sink does not work at all because it's clogged. Any ideas would be helpful. No water.
[/quote]
the 312 outdoor sink drains into the black tank, not the grey tank. If the problem is happening when your black tank is very full, it may be that TP or some other debris is blocking the drain line.


----------

